# Top of 10000 watt generator



## dungnguyendev2607 (Nov 30, 2015)

This is top 6 of 10000 watt generator.

You can check full review here

1. Westinghouse WH7500E Portable Generator










2. DuroMax XP10000EH 18HP Dual Fuel Propane/Gas Powered Portable Electric Start Generator









3. DuroMax XP10000E 10,000 Watt 16 HP OHV 4-Cycle Gas Powered Portable Generator With Wheel Kit And Electric Start









4. Champion Power Equipment 71531 CARB Compliant Dual Fuel Portable Generator









5. Durostar DS10000E 16 HP Gasoline Powered Electric Start Portable Generator with Wheel Kit









6. Smarter Tools ST-GP9500EB Portable Gasoline Generator with Electric Start and Battery









You can check full review here


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

That's the "top six?" No Honda, Generac, etc? Top six of that price point perhaps.


----------



## dungnguyendev2607 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's top 6 of best selling products


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems like an ad to me.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

They may well be the top 6 sellers but only do, to uneducated consumers an sales people. In power-generation circles they are known as, price point JUNK. No matter what the game is it's very easy to B/S the Fans but not the Players. Price point JUNK is just that.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

kre said:


> they may well be the top 6 sellers but only do, to uneducated consumers an sales people. In power-generation circles they are known as, price point junk. No matter what the game is it's very easy to b/s the fans but not the players. Price point junk is just that.


x 2 !


----------

